# InputStream modifizieren



## despairedNoob (10. Feb 2006)

Hi community,

kann mir jmd helfen, bei der Aufgabe, einen InputStream zu modifizieren ?

also ich parse da eine verältete HTML-Datei, und dort kommt es drin vor, dass da ein 
-tag ohne </br>-tag vorkommt, und da meckert der parser 

kann mir da jmd einen vorschlag unterbreiten?

danke im voraus

mfg dNoob


----------



## stev.glasow (10. Feb 2006)

-tags sind doch immer ohne </br>-tag?
Versuchst du nen html-dokument mit nem xml-parser einzulesen?


----------



## Bleiglanz (10. Feb 2006)

jag das ganze vorher durch JTidy

http://sourceforge.net/projects/jtidy

oder verwende eines der spezialisierten tools

google nach "htmlparser" oder "tagsoup"


----------



## despairedNoob (10. Feb 2006)

ich dank euch wie verrückt ^^


----------

